# Holes in the bottom of candles



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

As the wax dries it shrinks, most candle books tell you to do a topping off pour awhile after the first pour to get rid of this. Also if you put the candle molds on a cookie sheet into the oven (set on the lowest setting) after you pour then turn off the oven and let them cool slowly this will sometimes help


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

The higher the wax temperature at the time of pouring, the more the wax shrinks as it cools. As was said, try to slow down the rate of cooling also.


----------



## beemaiden (Mar 1, 2011)

What temp do you generally try to pour at?


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

It depends on the size of the mold or container. Pour at higher temps for the bigger (thicker) molds. Wax melts about 147* F. If you pour too cool, you will have "lines" in the candle. Sometimes you just need to experiment and keep track of what works best. Some molds I pour at 155* and some at 165*. 
Edit: Of course, some inbetween those two temps.


----------

